# Diabetes On The Radio



## surgerysimon (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be hosting a discussion on Diabetes on my radio show, The On Air Surgery on Thursday 18th February between 6pm-8pm on Ribble Valley Media.

The station is an Internet based community radio station.

You can listen for free on www.ribblevalleymedia.com via Windows Media Player, Real Player, i-Tunes or any other player your PC supports.

The show is broadcast live and unfortunately there is presently no "Listen Again" facility.

My guest will be Gordon Dixon and Nita Redfearn from Ribble Valley Diabetic Self Help Group.

The On Air Surgery is an interactive programme, as I actively encourage listeners to get in touch either via email, phone or twitter during the programme.

All contact methods with relevant email addresses/phone numbers will be given out during the programme.

I hope you can tune in.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheers ill tune in if i think on


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

Great. Hope you do get to tune in. 

Si


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

surgerysimon said:


> Great. Hope you do get to tune in.
> 
> Si



I will do now wont be able to listen to the full 2 hours but i can do 6-7 .


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

No worries. We will be going over the basics initially, though. Not all of my listeners will be aware of exactly what diabetes is or the nuances of type etc... So, apologies in advance if it ends up teaching you to suck eggs in the first half hour! LOL!

However, don't be put off. If you want to dive in with an email or a phone call to the programme that takes us off the intial introduction to diabetes then do so. 

The show works best when the listeners take full control of the direction they want it to go in. 

PS: Are you tuning out at 7pm because of Emmerdale? *sigh* I really need a better slot! Bloody Emmerdale and the rest of the soaps, stealing my listeners after 7pm! Grrrr!


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

surgerysimon said:


> No worries. We will be going over the basics initially, though. Not all of my listeners will be aware of exactly what diabetes is or the nuances of type etc... So, apologies in advance if it ends up teaching you to suck eggs in the first half hour! LOL!
> 
> However, don't be put off. If you want to dive in with an email or a phone call to the programme that takes us off the intial introduction to diabetes then do so.
> 
> ...



lol erm of course no its the one show on bbc .


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi simon
i sent you a pm yesterday about the show and also our campaign for diet drink awareness DiDkA did you see it ?


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

am64 said:


> hi simon
> i sent you a pm yesterday about the show and also our campaign for diet drink awareness DiDkA did you see it ?



I didn't see it, but now I have!!! 

Sorry, I didn't notice any PMs t'other day. Anyhoo, I've read it now. Sounds very interesting and def. worth a mention.

You're very welcome to email or phone in on tonight's discussion and raise awareness of this issue yourself if you like.


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

What great idea am.


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> What great idea am.



Certainly is a great idea of am's. I'd rather he/she phoned in about it tonight though, than me mention it. It will have greater impact if am does it.


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sure that would not be a problem, maybe you could mention this website as well.The more we can get this place out there the better, it has proven itself time and time again to be a live line for so many.


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a problem. In fact, I'd already planned to mention this site anyway.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Simon. I'm also involved in DiDkA, and I'll definitely ring in

Becky


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

Off for a shower and to get changed now, then I'm off to the studio to get ready for this evening's show. Hope you can all tune in.

The On Air Surgery, 6pm-8pm on www.ribblevalleymedia.com


----------



## surgerysimon (Feb 18, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hi Simon. I'm also involved in DiDkA, and I'll definitely ring in
> 
> Becky



That's great, Becky!

I mentioned earlier in the thread that the show will probably cover really basic stuff (to a seasoned diabetic, anyhow!) in the first 15 mins or so as not all listeners will be clued up about the condition.

However, please don't let that put you off. Stick with it and the show is what the listeners make it with their calls and emails.

Cheers
Si


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

All sounds great then looks like ill be tuning in for the full 2 hours , catch you later Simon.


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hi Simon. I'm also involved in DiDkA, and I'll definitely ring in
> 
> Becky



great stuff thank you simon i will leave it to becky to ring in as im suffering a bit today with vertigo Becky Go Girl XXX
ribble valley is that lancashire ?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 18, 2010)

Want to FB chat about what we want me to say? Yuk vertigo!


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Want to FB chat about what we want me to say? Yuk vertigo!



got you !!


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey simon great show!
 very informative and thanks for contacting us all ...please keep in touch ...join the DiDkA Fb campaign and if you have any media ideas lets us know !


----------

